# Stop Shucking That Corn



## Timothy (Oct 14, 2011)

Here's a pretty neat trick:

Automatic Shucking


----------



## 4meandthem (Oct 14, 2011)

I'll be trying that one!


----------



## Somebunny (Oct 15, 2011)

I have microwaved corn on the cob before, but didn't know that neat trick for shucking it!  Cool!


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 15, 2011)

Awww, shucks..


----------



## pacanis (Oct 15, 2011)

Pretty slick if you don't mind losing the handle and a few kernels. 
I always grill my corn on the cob. I'm going to see if it works if the corn is grilled. Maybe tonight.


----------



## Timothy (Oct 15, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Pretty slick if you don't mind losing the handle and a few kernels.
> I always grill my corn on the cob. I'm going to see if it works if the corn is grilled. Maybe tonight.


 
After thinking of the physical properties of the unshucked corn and what happens during it's being microwaved, I think that the tiny silk attachment points must be steamed away from the corn and thus release one from the other.

I can only imagine that grilling it would also work in the same way. I look forward to hearing what happens with your experiment!


----------



## pacanis (Oct 15, 2011)

My only concern with grilling is that the husk dries out somewhat, but only the outer layers. Also, the silk tuft tends to burn. I can't see the insides changing that much.
We'll see. I know the roadside stand still has fresh corn for sale, at least they did yesterday. I'll pick up a few ears this afternoon and give it a try tonight.


----------



## Hammster (Oct 15, 2011)

I'll be interested in seeing the grilling results too. I'd think it would work, since the parts that don't burn would be steamed and I think that's all that's going on when in the microwave. I know when I grill corn it's always all steamy inside.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 15, 2011)

Shucking corn is always so messy. I'm really looking forward to sliding the ear out and having an intact husk and one end to throw away. Well, the end will go to the chickens.


----------



## spork (Oct 15, 2011)

Dang!  I almost feel stupid for treasuring my Progressive brand plastic ware for microwave steaming pairs of shucked cobs.  I'll have to give this a try, while the last of summer's corn crop remains on offer at my markets.  At an outdoor grill, I think I'd be sorely tempted to fling this thing at Uncle Fred like a projectile missile.  It'd be way too cool to watch the cob fly out of its silo husk!


----------



## podonnel45 (Oct 15, 2011)

Did he say 4 minutes for each ear?


----------



## babetoo (Oct 15, 2011)

last three times i had corn on the cob, i did it unshucked in the microwave. the husks and silks just slide off. so easy and the corn is great.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 15, 2011)

Just to update, so you know I didn't forget, I went to the fruit stand at 2:30 today to buy some corn and they were closed... Maybe whoever was supposed to be working it was sick or something.


----------



## Timothy (Oct 15, 2011)

babetoo said:


> last three times i had corn on the cob, i did it unshucked in the microwave. the husks and silks just slide off. so easy and the corn is great.


 
Wow! That's cool. I'm glad it worked for you. I was sure hoping it wasn't some sort of net scam.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 19, 2011)

It works for grilled corn. It doesn't quite shake out like the vid, although they were small (light) ears, a little bit of squeezing was needed once things got started, but not a piece of silk stayed with the cob.
Good find.


----------



## Timothy (Oct 19, 2011)

pacanis said:


> It works for grilled corn. It doesn't quite shake out like the vid, although they were small (light) ears, a little bit of squeezing was needed once things got started, but not a piece of silk stayed with the cob.
> Good find.


 
Outstanding! I'm glad it worked. Can't believe I missed finding that trick with all the corn I've eaten!


----------



## pacanis (Oct 19, 2011)

It's so much easier than standing there shucking hot ears of corn. I didn't even use gloves. The ear dropped about an inch with the first few shakes, you could see just one layer of husk remained around it, a little squeeze on the top, a couple more shakes and out it came. Clean as a whistle.


----------

